# 'scaping tools on the cheap



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I found these at TSC for $9.26. If you're local and don't have access to a TSC let me know and I'll pick up at set for you.

http://www.miraclepoint.com/tweezers2.htm

They are the PS-4 12" probe. Probe?


----------



## marktnguyen (Jun 6, 2005)

*Tsc*

Ricky,

What is TSC?

Mar


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

The only TSC that I know of is Tractor Supply Company. Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

There is a cacti store that sells tweezers/hemostats that I thought I had told everybody about, but maybe I'm mistaken so here it is:

http://miles2go.com/misc.htm

--Nikolay


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

A couple you may be able to find locally:

OSH has 6 5/8" angled tweezers, stainless, for $6 iirc - GENERAL NO.415 it says
Target has ~6" scissors, stainless, in the hair department for $5 iirc - it says nothing
Barber and Dentist schools have lots of interesting stainless gadgets experienced aquascapers may find useful. I bought two each of the angled mirrors, the double ended half moon pointy things, and tongue scrapers for $10. I've not found use for them outside levelling small sections of substrate, however. (I'm not an experienced aquascaper.)

*I did not realize this was a club forum (followed front page link). My apologies.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes its Tractor Supply Company. When you live in BFE like me your choices are limited to TSC or Wal-Mart. That is unless you want to drive for hours or wait for something to shipped. I know all the small agricultural areas have a TSC but I'm not sure to what entent their presence in the metro areas is.

They have all kinds of crap that can be used for aquariums, tubing, plumbing parts, pumps, vet tools, etc.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Its not a problem. Feel free to drop in anytime.



czado said:


> *I did not realize this was a club forum (followed front page link). My apologies.


----------



## marktnguyen (Jun 6, 2005)

*Tweezers & hemostats*

Ricky,
I called 4 TSCs within a 30 mile radius of where I live and not one store carried the 12" tweezer set. Which store did you find them at? I'm going to try to get the part number. It's possible the people at the stores I called didn't know where they were located. I liked the fact that TSC's set included the angle and straight tweezer. Do you find yourself using the angled one at all?

Nikolay,
Are there any advantages to the hemostats over the tweezers? Having never used either tool, I imagine that the hemostats might make it easier to release the plant after inserting it into the substrate?

Mark


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mark,

You can get longer hemostats (16") which is very useful for deeper tanks. Also the hemostats are sturdier and you may use them to move rocks or wood. 

The downside is that the tips of the hemostats are thicker than the tips of the forceps (which I call "tweezers"). Also the hemostats have a locking mechanism that one needs to get used to using, but that's not a big deal. 

It's probably best to get both kinds - the 4 piece forceps set and a pair of long hemostats. The price is ridiculous 

--Nikolay


----------



## marktnguyen (Jun 6, 2005)

Nikolay,

I haven't seen any hemostat pricing that comes even close to what you've presented. Which one do you find using more, the curved or straight ones?

If I find I don't like the locking mechanism, I can always grind it down to remove that feature.

Mark


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mark,

I got only straight hemostats so I don't know if the curved would be more useful. I guess I'm too used to the straight ones so I don't think it makes a big difference.

I wish I could find such long scissors.

--Nikolay


----------



## marktnguyen (Jun 6, 2005)

Nikolay,

I just received what you suggested.. they work great! Now, all I need are a pair of scissors.

Mark


----------



## marktnguyen (Jun 6, 2005)

The price from the cactus place even includes free shipping.. amazing. I pickede up a pair of stainless steel hair cutting scissors from wal-mart. They're work well.

My tool shopping days are over.

Mark


----------

